# HK Sound System Question



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Can anyone list the different speaker sizes and their location on an '02 330ci? I have a diagram that shows the approximate location of each speaker and the subs, but not what kind and size they are. Can you also list the power rating of each type? I was talking to a local shop about putting in a new head unit and they said they'd need to rewire all of the speakers and possibly run two sets of 5 channel amps to power all of the speakers. Does this sound right? Can the HK amp be used, or am I better off getting a new amp with more power? I'm not looking for major bass. I just want a crisp, clean sound when various types of music are being played. I'm a complete novice when it comes to sound systems so any help would be appreciated so I can better understand what it is I really need to be shopping for.

The picture below is the head unit I'm looking at. Here are the specs:

Alpine CDA-7995

I understand that I'll need to get an IR device that will allow me to use the steering wheel functions, and I'll also need to get an adaptor for the antenna. Any suggestions on where to get these parts? The catalog the shop had didn't list parts or supplies for '02.

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

For the most comprehensive info on the HK system, visit http://www.mindspring.com/~pmbenn/hk_retrofit.htm

My personal recommendation...

Don't bastardize your car with an aftermarket head unit. It will devalue your car, and create an electronic nightmare if you start using IR transmitters etc. to retain your steering buttons.

I would say the largest improvement typically comes from a quality set of amps and better speakers. This still requires some modification to the car, and needs a VEN4 line output converter, but it is far less intrusive and integrates much better with the dash.


----------



## asura0s9 (Mar 24, 2002)

Alee.... did u upgrade ur speakers and amps ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

asura0s9 said:


> *Alee.... did u upgrade ur speakers and amps ? *


No. I'm keeping my car as stock as possible.


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

*Alee:*

Thanks for the response. The link you provided has some good information in it that will help if and when I do decide to upgrade.

I spend about 2 to 3 hours a day in the car and I'm just not happy with the OEM head unit. After a few months of ownership I think I've given it enough of a chance to see if it will suffice, but it hasn't. It's okay, but I want better. I'm planning on keeping this car for a long time so the idea of keeping it purely stock isn't that important to me.

Thanks again for your time!

Mike


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

FYI... I wrote that page


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

*I just posted this in a message above but it seems to fit here also...*

I agree 100% about bastardizing your car and I love using the steering wheel buttons. I have the HK system (2002 330I) and as much as I love car Stereos (My Honda had 2 PPI amps and MB Quarts, PPI sub, etc.)

Do this and the HK will sound pretty darn good, even at high volumes: 
1. Boost treble about 4 clicks 
2. Boost bass about 2 clicks (more makes some odd reverberations at high listening levels) 
3. Boost the balance 1 or 2 clicks to the Front

TRIVIA QUESTION: Who built the FIRST aftermarket Car Stereo with Pre-outs?

EXTRA POINTS: Approx. when?

HINT: I put one in my PINTO! with a seperate Amp and Phillips home Tweeters and Midranges and Radio Shaq Woofers and crossovers.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

you might add to that: ballance one click to the left, if you're the only occupant. I actually measured this with a a sound pressure meter on a tripod on teh drivers seat using a special CD that I made that has 20-20K pink noise alternating between the left and right channels.

bass and trebble are subjective and music dependent. it also depends on the age of the ears doing the listening. I personally have them set at B=+2 and T=+1.

I'd alter the recommended fader adjustment to something more like:

set the fader all the way forward and then move it toward the centered position one or two steps at a time until you can just hear the rear speakers. once at this point, adjust it back the other way (forward) one tick and leave it. the idea is that the rear speakers should augment the fronts by adding ambience. they should not be heard (distinguishable).

have fun.


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

You guys are making some good points, but aside from making the sound better, here are just a few things I'd like to have that it isn't available in the stock head unit:

MP3 compatibility
Shuffle CD tracks as opposed to just random play
Program a play list so I can skip certain tracks

I guess what it comes down to is that I understand where you guys are coming from and I can appreciate it, but this is what I'm thinking I'd like to have. I spend several hours each day in my car and I want to enjoy the sound as much as I do everthing else about this car.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

eeek!! :yikes: stockton? tell me yo're not one of those guys who drives into the bay area every day.


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

Yup, Stockton! I do try to take the ACE train to work in Pleasanton since it's only about a 15 minute walk to the office from the station, but ever since I picked up my car I've been driving at least 3 days a week. I hate to put the mileage on, but at least they're fun miles!  

I take Patterson Pass Road over the Altamont and other various backroads to avoid the freeways. Just this past week I was behind a Z3 and he was trying so hard to pull ahead, but it just couldn't. I'd like to give my driving skills credit, but damn, this car just loves these roads.

Just had my first oil change today at 5,400 miles at East Bay BMW. Looking forward to the drive home! :thumb: 

Thanks again for the audio info. Maybe I'm stubborn, but I still think I'm going to aftermarket on the head unit. I just wish I had your grasp of the technical stuff so I knew what to get and to make sure the shop I end up with knows what they're doing. Any ideas there?

Take it easy!

Mike


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

SteelGray02ci said:


> *Thanks again for the audio info. Maybe I'm stubborn, but I still think I'm going to aftermarket on the head unit. I just wish I had your grasp of the technical stuff so I knew what to get and to make sure the shop I end up with knows what they're doing. *


the problem with aftermarket head units is that none of the dash plate adapters that I've ever seen look any good. the lines match up but the color and texture are slightly off, enough to drive me nuts. furthermore, you'll probably need to replace the amp and speakers to boot because the signal going to the back of your car is not standard low leve RCA, it's ballanced differential. I don't know if LOCs (line output converters) work in teh reverse direction. you should call soundgate or peripheral (stinger-aamp.com).

why not just use a portable MP3 player and plug it into the CD changer interface using the adapter? you can then just run a cable back from the cabin to the trunk. on one end you'll have an 1/8" phono jack that plugs into your MP3 player and on the other end RCA cables that plug into the CD changer adapter. you'll have a great system and best of all it will be stealth and you won't hack up your car's wiring. remind me later (when I'm at home) and I'll post a link to a page where someone has already done this.


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

*HK*

Dude, don't mess with the head unit!

If u want MP3 compatibility use a 3rd party player and an FM modulator to get the signal on the head unit.

I made a small server in a flight-case, the server is a 
PIII 1Ghz, has 60 gb of mp3's and has wireless network.
I programmed a "winamp" like control for my ipaq (thats mounted next to the head unit). The server broadcasts the music on FM.
So u just have to adjust your radio. 
You can also use the fm modulator for md's, or other music-devices.

The sound qualtity is great (even at high volumes).
Easy access to MP3's, and it's very very easy to install.

The best thing about this solution is that u don't have to wrack your car, or risk damaging parts.

Greetz Raptox


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: HK*



Raptox said:


> *If u want MP3 compatibility use a 3rd party player and an FM modulator to get the signal on the head unit.
> 
> I made a small server in a flight-case, the server is a
> PIII 1Ghz, has 60 gb of mp3's and has wireless network.*


there are more elegant ways to do that.

get one of the newer mondo-capacity portable players:
http://www.hotmp3gear.com/ComputerInnovation/Comparison1.htm

and wire it to your car with one of these:
http://www.cdchangersonline.com/itm00085.htm

there was a page somewhere where a guy showed pics of how he installed this into his 325. I'll try to dig up the link and post it later.


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

It's not ment to be elegant, but functional. It is't as big as u think!
The new version of my carserver wil not be bigger than a regular laptop. The current one fits perfectly in the trunc, above the spare.

But it is an quite $$$ sollution... 

It also provides wireless internet 50 meters around my car (internet trough gprs). I can play divx's on my nav. And have access to whatever mp3-cd i own, whenever i want.
I can even put on live shoutcast streams (only do this when your work pays for the GPRS trougput !)

31st330i > I still like the fm modulators more the the adapters and special cables. Did u have a negative experience with the fm modulators? 

Greetz Raptox


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Raptox said:


> *31st330i > I still like the fm modulators more the the adapters and special cables. Did u have a negative experience with the fm modulators?*


I have. They don't have a very impressive dynamic range. And if you're playing MP3s which have already suffered a pretty bad loss, it loses a lot in its original fidelity.

However, your overall design is a pretty neat one, and I love the wireless LAN idea. Wireless Internet in the US is pathetic... I envy anyone who can get decent wireless Internet. I hope the new Ricochet owners (Aerie Networks) will do a good job reviving the old service in the US. It used to be amazing.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Raptox said:


> *31st330i > I still like the fm modulators more the the adapters and special cables. Did u have a negative experience with the fm modulators? *


yes, as a dealership tech a number of years ago, I installed plenty of them in new cars. if you look at the radio's specs, you'll see that they are significantly worse than even a mediocre cassette tape player. MP3 isn't the best but it's much better than radio and probably even cassette tape for that matter. ever since I first heard of the technology (mid 80's?), I've always felt that FM modulators were a cheeseball tack on approach. sorry.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

here's the page on installing a portable MP3 player via the CD changer interface:

http://jeff.quartzcomm.com/bmw/e46mp3/


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

I tried several FM modulators that indeed have the range & quality problem. But i found one that is perfect!

http://www.veronica.co.uk/

I installed the 500mW one in my pc.. it's 11cm by 11cm
with a range of 500meters and doesn't sample the mp3's (if you adjust the input levels right). Neven connect a fm modulator to the 12V of your car.. it is not stable enough...and results in a very big quality loss!

I installed a very small (7cm by 4cm) inverter, that converts the instable 12v to a stable 13.8 V.

The solution "31st330i" came up with seems far more cheaper, and better quality. So if your not planning on spendig much $$$
on audio gadgets... go with the adapter that "31st330i" mentioned!

Greetz Raptox


----------



## SteelGray02ci (Dec 26, 2001)

> why not just use a portable MP3 player and plug it into the CD changer interface using the adapter?


I took a look at Jeff's page and had a question. Anyone have his e-mail address? From what I can tell you install everything and then access the MP3 player by selecting CD using the Mode button on the head unit. He has the NAV unit with cassette. Since I don't have NAV and do have the CD player, if I were to use this procedure would I lose the ablility to use the CD player in the head unit? Is there a Changer option using the Mode button so you can retain use of the CD player in the head unit? I'm not willing to lose CD function for MP3, so again, I'm leaning towards a new head unit.

Thanks again for the links and info!

Mike


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

well, in my car (I have an OEM changer and the OEM in dash CD player), you just hit the CD button again to switch to the changer. it's like the radio where you keep pressing FM to cycle between FM1, FM2 etc.


----------

